# FYI Raisin Toxicity



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I just received this as an email from a friend:

Subject: If you have a dog... read this and PLEASE send it on
>> Written by:
>> Laurinda Morris, DVM
>> Danville Veterinary Clinic
>> Danville , Ohio
>>
>> This week I had the first case in history of raisin toxicity ever seen at
>> MedVet. My patient was a 56-pound, 5 yr old male neutered lab mix that 
>> ate
>> half a canister of raisins sometime between 7:30 AM and 4:30 PM on
> Tuesday.
>> He started with vomiting, diarrhea and shaking about 1AM on Wednesday but
>> the owner didn't call my emergency service until 7AM.
>>
>> I had heard somewhere about raisins AND grapes causing acute Renal 
>> failure
>> but hadn't seen any formal paper on the subject. We had her bring the dog
> in
>> immediately. In the meantime, I called the ER service at MedVet, and the
>> doctor there was like me - had heard something about it, but.... Anyway,
> we
>> contacted the ASPCA National Animal Poison Control Center and
>> they said to give IV fluids at 1 ¡Ç times maintenance and watch the 
>> kidney
>> values for the next 48-72 hours.
>>
>> The dog's BUN (blood urea nitrogen level) was already at 32 (normal less
>> than 27) and creatinine over 5 (1.9 is the high end of normal). Both are
>> monitors of kidney function in the bloodstream. We placed an IV catheter
> and
>> started the fluids. Rechecked the renal values at 5 PM and the BUN was
> over
>> 40 and creatinine over 7 with no urine production after a liter of 
>> fluids.
>> At the point I felt the dog was in acute renal failure and sent him on to
>> MedVet for a urinary catheter to monitor urine output overnight as well 
>> as
>> overnight care.
>>
>> He started vomiting again overnight at MedVet and his renal values have
>> continued to incr ease daily. He produced urine when given lasix as a
>> diuretic. He was on 3 different anti-vomiting medications and they still
>> couldn't control his vomiting. Today his urine output decreased again, 
>> his
>> BUN was over 120, his creatinine was at 10, his phosphorus was very
> elevated
>> and his blood pressure, which had been staying around 150, skyrocketed to
>> 220.. He continued to vomit and the owners elected to euthanize.
>>
>> This is a very sad case - great dog, great owners who had no idea raisins
>> could be a toxin. Please alert everyone you know who has a dog of this
> very
>> serious risk. Poison control said as few as 7 raisins or grapes could be
>> toxic. Many people I know give their dogs grapes or raisins as treats
>> including our ex-handler's. Any exposure should give rise to immediate
>> concern.
>>
>> Laurinda Morris, DVM
>> Danville Veterinary Clinic
>> Danville , Ohio


----------



## marbenv (May 31, 2007)

Thanks for posting this. A man next door grows grapes. He is always gving them to another neighbor's dogs as a treat. I just saw him do it yesterday. I will certainly let them know tomorrow. You may have saved two little dogs' lives!

Thanks again!

Marsha


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

It is really important to post this; I have read this about the raisins a couple of times, and I was trying to give Casper a bite of my bagel this morning - and it was a cinnamon and raisin bagel:redface: S0O we just need to keep reminding everyone! RAISINS ARE BAD FOR DOGS!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I read in my Goodhousekeeping Magazine about toxic things for animals. 

1. Onions & garlic-can cause gastointestinal irritation & harm red blood cells.

2. Macadamia nuts-contain an unknown toxin that can upset the digestive tract & muscles.

3. Pennies-which im sure EVERYONE has laying around, they are made from zinc which can cause severe anemia & kidney failure.

4.Azaleas & rhododendron-very pretty but can cause vomiting, diarrhea, drooling, weakness, depression of the cental nervous system & can be lethal.
Liles can cause kidney damage & be lethal to your cat.

5.Sugar substitutes that contain Xylitol-can cause low blood sugar & liver damage. Only a gram per 22 lb dog should be taken to a vet.

4.Pine oil cleaners-can cause severe liver damage in cats. Even if they just lick their feet after walking on a wet floor can be a serious problem.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

When Asta was so sick that on the first thing that U/C asked us . had he eaten aany grapes or raisins ..
I am so sorry to hear about the death of that dog .. 
Just as an FYI and I know most people cannot aford it but for those who can U/C has a dialysis machine . Some people want to save their animal if there is a chance if they have the means .. 
This dog could have been saved .. 
There was a man who flew his dog from Alaska - it was the same story - lab that ate raisins and he was in renal failure . He was put on dialysis and his life was saved .
There are two machines one on the east coast and on here in California .
Do not just sit and wait to see what happens . That is what they did to us and we lost our dog !!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I dont know much about dialysis, but i remember sitting in a vets office & a woman was there with a dog in her arms wrapped in a blanket. He looked dead. He was there for dialysis treatment. I dont know what kind of life a dog can lead while being on that, but based on what i saw-he was just suffering cruely. I pray i never have to make that decision.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

yep, Raisins, grapes and chocolates, big risk!

Also important for whoever has a veggie garden.....if you have tomato plants...don't let your dog play/chew with the stems and leaves of that plant! Same risk!


----------

